# my french halloween costume



## captain canyon (Oct 13, 2009)

It scares girls and yet they take refuge in my arms !


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Quite the "Chick magnet"! It is very cool!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is great! You look like a prop instead of someone in costume, which is a compliment.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

:jol: great looking.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You look like a creature straight out of Greek mythology - or maybe Dungeons & Dragons


----------



## captain canyon (Oct 13, 2009)

thank you for your encouragement. Here in France the feast of Halloween has difficulty to survive. but i'm having fun to make a costume that strikes fear in the night ! 
and american halloween forum are great to motivate .
For your information my round pendant is a trivet !


----------



## beadyeyedbrat (Oct 7, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Great costume!!! How long is the feast... Hmmm,interesting I must google ya'll celebrations


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Awesome costume!


----------

